# Todays backyard boss........



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

A Handsome Hummer


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Good looking bird-Thanks for sharing.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Nice*

Nice one love that iridescent color on the head.

Griz


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Beautiful pic


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pic!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great shot you have there.


----------

